# Woofstock!



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

It is 45 days away! The biggest dog gathering in all of North America.

Lincoln and I are making an appearance for sure! We can't wait to see all the other dogs. It will also be his last time going alone...we are expecting...a new puppy!

Anyways ;p 

It;s being held during the June 11-12 weekend. We're coming in from Hamilton to the GTA, anyone else thinking of coming??

Lincoln would love to meet some new friends, and see some old ones again


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I really really really wanna get down there. Like really bad. I have gone every year for the past 3 years... dogless. Now that I FINALLY have a dog, my parents move us 4.5 hours away. .


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

We went last year and didn't like it. Too many people with too many small dogs on flexi leashes. And because it's a dog festival, people with poorly socialized pooches thinks it's ok for them to be out and it's ok for them to misbehave. Not my scene at all with the pooch. :no: We might head down without Lucy. Poor girl would love to go, but I'd be a frustrated mess by the time we're done. 

Some opinions from last year: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...nts/77060-woofstock-largest-dog-festival.html

From another thread from around the same time: 


Luci said:


> I totally understand and feel ya on that one!
> 
> This weekend at Woofstock there was a lab cross who was SERIOUSLY interested in Lucy. The freaking owner wouldn't pull him away, didn't have a hold on him at all and he kept pulling her back to try to get to Lucy. I eventually scooped Lucy up (luckily she's a small 50lbs and is used to being picked up). ARG! Keep your dog off of my dog! Obviously I was less than impressed and made several not nice comments while I was in earshot of her. She was totally oblivious and far too interested in shopping, rather than paying attention to her dog.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

We're going down!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Sorry for asking a stupid question...where is it??!??? Is it always up North?


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Its in Toronto Ontario, it is the largest outdoor dog festival in north america!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

aaawww....bit far......enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I would like to go too but it's not only far. It involves Customs, etc!


----------



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

Lincoln my bf and I went down, man was it crowded or what! We went early sunday it was fine but by 1 it was just so packed we left. We will def head to winter woofstock and go next year it's too fun to pass up : )


----------

